# Looking for 25 mm Chris King matte turquoise spacer



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

I bought a set of King turquoise spacers on ebay, but they are not the newer matte turquoise finish which my headset is, so it doesn't match. I'm looking just for the tall 25 mm one if anyone has one for sale. Hit me up. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

elizapendonliz said:


> Hey friend “
> I saw your post on the market section my husband has 25 mm Chris King matte turquoise spacer for sale if you are still interested
> 
> Email him:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

elizapendonliz said:


> Hey friend “
> I saw your post on the market section my husband has 25 mm Chris King matte turquoise spacer for sale if you are still interested
> 
> Email him:
> ...





GoldenPromise said:


> Thank you!


I sure hope that you didn't send any money to this very obvious scammer. There have been quite a few on here lately trying to scam people looking for things. I just reported him.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

huckleberry hound said:


> I sure hope that you didn't send any money to this very obvious scammer. There have been quite a few on here lately trying to scam people looking for things. I just reported him.


No I did not! I found these in stock at Universal so I am all set. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

